# Rat and a cat in the same house?



## Dylfish2000 (May 31, 2014)

So I was thinking about getting a rat. I know there very friendly and should be kept in same sex groups of 2 or more. Problem is I have a cat, and a cairn terrier. My cat is very sweet and loving, but he was a stray and he tries to pounce at the fish tank a lot (don't worry he hasn't even come close to pushing it over). Will he try to attack the rats or push over there cage? If I got the rats, I would keep them in my room, because my dog never goes in there but the cat does. Is it possible to keep all these animals without tragedy?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i thought you said you werent allowed to get rats? if your parents wont allow you you can not just go out and get them regardless


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Two rats - never one.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/367351-hamster-help.html


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope you realise that buying the cage and there set up is expensive!
Often people who aren't clue up on rats don't realise they need a large cage and I've seen many rat owners on preloved selling there rat or rats in a tiny hamster cage.

First up
Have you got room for a cage 80cm long 50cm wide and 63cm high?mthat is the minimum cage size for 2 rats.
Then it needs to be kitted out with hammocks, beds, tubes, ropes etc.
Food- you needs to get a good quality rat mix and provide the rats with fresh vegetables, salad and some fruit along with cooked foods.
Have you got the time to get the rats out for at least an hour a day free range around a safe room? Rat balls are dangerous and rats hate them.
Have you got money for when the rats get poorly? Rats often get respiratory infections, some get lumps that may need an operation to remove them. Which can be costly.
You can't house them on shavings or sawdust as this irritates there respiratory system.

Also bare in mind hamster need a large cage of 80cm long by 50cm wide. In that you need to have a large 10-12 inch wheel and then toys, houses, etc.
Many hamster cages supplied in pet shops are way too small and the wheels that come with the cages are too small causing hamsters to curve there backs.

You need to think long and hard and do as much research on both rodents to decide which are best for you.

HOWEVER from your other thread it seems your parents have said no to either of these so that is end of.
It's no good going behind your patents backs and getting a hamster or rat and rats as I said before NEED company and getting a tiny cheap cage with nothing in it.

So why not wait till your older and have your own place and by then you will have done research on hamsters and rats.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> i thought you said you werent allowed to get rats? if your parents wont allow you you can not just go out and get them regardless


This. ^^^^

You live with your parents, their house, their rules. Why bother asking these questions when the answer is No.

*If you feel you absolutely must have a pet all of your own, ask your parents what they would be happy for you to have, then do lots of research, prove you know the facts about the animal(s) in question by getting your parents to ask you questions and just as importantly, prove you can be trusted to look after it/them properly, as I said before you could not have been looking after your previous hamster very well if its cage stank. *


----------



## Dylfish2000 (May 31, 2014)

I know they said no, I just wanted to actually get some answers i case I can convince them :crying:


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

You already asked this question in another post. If you don't like the answers you get it doesn't mean you should repost the same questions under the guise of a different thread - people aren't idiots they do notice and it doesn't guarantee you will get any better answers.

If you think hamsters smell bad, rats are no better. Rodent wee is very strong smelling, and the fact is if you don't look after your pets right and clean them out regularly they will smell. And I thought you said your mother doesn't like rats? 

The best way you can convince your parents to let you have a rat (well, more than one rat as people have said you shouldn't keep them alone - unlike hamsters (Well, syrians) where you should keep just one) if to demonstrate that you are willing to and have learned their proper care - and prove that you will be their sole responsible carer and never have to ask them to look after an animal they clearly don't like. 

Instead of asking the same question over and over in this forum, why don't you go and do a little research yourself. Go to the library and get some books out. Go to your local pet store and ask questions. Perhaps even ask if you can volunteer to help clean and feed their animals. Ask a friend if you can help with some cleaning and feeding of their animals, not to mention handling them. Remember small animals need a lot of handling to keep them tame and friendly, so there is a big commitment to them - and this handling must be done somewhere safe and out of reach of your dog and cat (no, I don't think it is ever a good idea to mix a terrier with a small mammal - terriers were bred to catch and kill animals like rats! And lets not talk about cats). 

So i'm sorry to be blunt, but this is the fact - something your parents are probably quite aware of which might be why they said no.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

OP if your parents have said no then it is no for now I'm afraid. 

You can't just go out and get a pet without their say so, besides the fact that it is disrespectful to your parents, there is also a law against selling animals to people under the age of 16, and most pets shops won't sell to under 18's without an adult present.

Small animals, terriers and cat's don't mix well in general, if you were to get a small pet you would have to ensure the animals safety by ensuring neither the dog or cat got into your room at any point. 

With a cat around I would also want to up the safety by using a glass / plastic tank style cage with a mesh top. This would be unsuitable for rats. 

If you want to show your parents that you can be responsible for an animal and get them to consider it again in the future, research hamsters, gain lots of knowledge, and save up a lot of money for supplies, food. vets bills etc. Gain some hands on experience with animals. That way if they change their minds in future you are prepared, and if they don't change their minds you have savings which can be put towards other important things you will need in the future.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Personally, I think it would be a bad idea.

Cats and terriers are both predators who would likely want to catch and kill the rat. I think it would be a torment for them knowing there was a rat in the house.

I also think it would be unfair on the rat, picking up the scent of predators or even having them approach the cage.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am currently living without rats because my current cats are far more interested in hunting than previous ones and would I think spend all day scheming. They would eventually succeed and it would not be a restful life for anyone. It is tough but imo far better than the alternative.


----------

